# Unique & Unusual Hairstyles



## Keesha (May 3, 2020)

A thread made for the most unusual and unique hairstyles. These might not appeal to many but I’ve got a hair fetish so find them both exciting and interesting.


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Mahatma (May 4, 2020)

my hair is long enough for the pineapple one
i am considering allowing the other guy who lives here to cut my hair
he cuts his own and his favourite style appears to be 'The Alakatras'
i hate my hair long


----------



## Pam (May 4, 2020)

If you decide on the pineapple cut, Mahatma, you must post a photo.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 4, 2020)

Some of those braids look so thick and heavy, it gives me a headache just looking at the pictures.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2020)

And time consuming. I can’t imagine my arms being up that long messing about with hair. I love long hair but my hairstyles are all very simple. Then again, some of these people might be hair models. Who knows. I still find them fascinating.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 4, 2020)

*My hair is short ,but if I had longer hair I would love this one. I'm going to show it to my daughter. I think she would look beautiful wearing her hair like this for a special occasion *

.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *My hair is short ,but if I had longer hair I would love this one. I'm going to show it to my daughter. I think she would look beautiful wearing her hair like this for a special occasion *
> 
> .View attachment 102880


It’s super classy. I love how they made the flower petals look like hair. The hair match is spot on.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 102642View attachment 102638View attachment 102639View attachment 102640View attachment 102641



the one in the middle on top is adorable!


----------



## Mahatma (May 5, 2020)

Pam said:


> If you decide on the pineapple cut, Mahatma, you must post a photo.


lol i dont think so Pam... i asked Ernie who cuts his own hair if he might give me a trim with his buzzer, lol... his eyes widened 'i dont think so'


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2020)

Mahatma said:


> lol i dont think so Pam... i asked Ernie who cuts his own hair if he might give me a trim with his buzzer, lol... his eyes widened 'i dont think so'


Oh booooo. I was looking forward to a senior  pineapple  head photo.


----------



## Mahatma (May 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Oh booooo. I was looking forward to a senior  pineapple  head photo.


i think most of the styles above might be purchased from e-bay... if i find a pineapple one, i might splash out...
funnily enough i hope to have a big birthday next Feb, i have already ordered the cakes, two separate numbers the first should be Chocolate cake and the second a pineapple...lol... if i make it back i will post a pic... oops i forgot to add i had ordered the cakes in Goa...lol


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2020)

Except for this one ; Doughnuts in the hair and the colourful extensions, I think the rest of them are real done by professional hair stylists. The party sounds fun though.


----------

